# programs to creat website



## pajamaboyroy (Oct 9, 2004)

Is there any programs to creat website that are like microsoft frontpage or macromedia dreamweaver that are free are alot cheaper?


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

There sure is. I recommend  WebDwarf  as a great, free wysiwyg HTML editor. It is both flexible and powerful. I used it for months before buying their commercial version, Site Spinner.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Literally, 100's of them. I like WebEasy, but it's not free. These are:

http://www.snapfiles.com/freeware/categories/13/


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

I prefer dreamweaver and frontpage. But thats me. As you know, they're not free. Dreamweaver, though, is only $150.00...FrontPage is overpriced.


----------



## CarpeDiem (Dec 3, 2004)

I have used several different html editors and the best I think I have ever used is HTML Kit. It is simple to use, the interface is simple and it has many addons. One of the best things about it is that it is free. Another good one is HotHTML 2001 Professional, although my preferences if HTML Kit.

http://www.chami.com/html-kit/
http://www.wsoftware.biz/


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

textpad


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Frontpage Express is simple with no frills. But it's free if you have an old CD with IE4.0 on it, or here:

http://sssd.k12.ar.us/departments/dts/training/fp.htm

WebEasy Pro:
http://www.v-com.com/product/Web_Easy_Pro_Home.html

WebEasy Pro Express (free, no time-limit trial):
http://www.v-com.com/product/Web_Easy_Pro_Free_Trial.html


----------



## mrdobalina (Nov 6, 2004)

www.nvu.com


----------

